# Definition of "Worship"



## alwaysreforming (Oct 3, 2005)

I got an email from WTS today advertising a book on worship:

Worship: Beholding the Beauty of the Lord
Joseph "œSkip" Ryan. 

Publisher Description: In this book of instruction and encouragement, longtime pastor Skip Ryan teaches us how we can prepare our hearts and minds to come before the Lord in worship. It will help you, your family, and your congregation place more emphasis on *the true purpose of worship: exalting the Lord and beholding His beauty.*


I like that definition of worship: Exalting the Lord and beholding His beauty!

This seems to finally put words to what I "experience" every Sunday at my church. I couldn't put my finger on why I prefered my new church to every other one that I've visited in times past.

Does it stand in the informed opinions of my distinquished Board members/brethren that the above is an accurate and good definition of worship?


----------



## Puritanhead (Oct 3, 2005)

At my Christian college, I learned that "worship" just means _singing praise and worship music_. Students even petitioned SGA to abolish sermons and just have "worship" in chapel services. Oh well, it's not like they would be missing any substantive and meaningful Gospel preaching anyway.

**sarcasm**
:bigsmile:


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 3, 2005)

*Webster\'s 1828 Dictionary*



> WORSHIP, n. [See Worth.]
> 
> 
> 1. Excellence of character; dignity; worth; worthiness.
> ...


----------



## Me Died Blue (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alwaysreforming_
> I like that definition of worship: Exalting the Lord and beholding His beauty!



It goes hand-in-hand with the Shorter Catechism's description of man's biblical chief end: "to glorify God, and to enjoy him forever."


----------



## Scott (Oct 3, 2005)

From the PCA BCO:



> 47-2 A service of public worship is not merely a gathering of God´s children with each other, but before all else, a meeting of the triune God with His chosen people. God is present in public worship not only by virtue of the Divine omnipresence but, much more intimately, as the faithful covenant Savior. The Lord Jesus Christ said: "œWhere two or three are gathered together in My name there I am in the midst of them" (Matthew 18:20).
> . . .
> 47-4. Public worship is Christian when the worshippers recognize that Christ is the Mediator by whom alone they can come unto God, when they honor Christ as the head of the Church, who rules over public worship, and when their worship is an expression of their faith in Christ and of their love for Him.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 3, 2005)

True worship (as distinguished from false man-centered worship) is right conceptions of God suitably expressed according to the ordinances which he has commanded for the purpose of glorifying his name.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> True worship (as distinguished from false man-centered worship) is right conceptions of God suitably expressed according to the ordinances which he has commanded for the purpose of glorifying his name.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 3, 2005)

Burroughs defined it as "High Thoughts" of God suitably expressed.


----------



## Peter (Oct 3, 2005)

I always think of Heb 13:15

By him therefore let us offer the sacrifice of praise to God continually, that is, the fruit of our lips giving thanks to his name.

Eucaristical sacrifice in response to the redemption he has given us.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Oct 3, 2005)

I. The light of nature shows that there is a God, who has lordship and sovereignty over all, is good, and does good unto all, and is therefore to be feared, loved, praised, called upon, trusted in, and served, with all the heart, and with all the soul, and with all the might. But the acceptable way of worshipping the true God is instituted by Himself, and so limited by His own revealed will, that He may not be worshipped according to the imaginations and devices of men, or the suggestions of Satan, under any visible representation, or any other way not prescribed in the holy Scripture.


----------



## Puritanhead (Oct 3, 2005)

Worship! Worship! Sing! Sing! 

_Reductio ad absurdum_


----------



## Richard King (Oct 4, 2005)

I just read that Martin Luther said, 
"the highest form of worship is hearing God's Word with an obedient life and then living in submission to its truth."


sadly the place I read it did not reference where this might be found.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 4, 2005)

*Easton\'s Bible Dictionary*



> Worship
> Homage rendered to God which it is sinful (idolatry) to render to any created being (Exo_34:14; Isa_2:8). Such worship was refused by Peter (Act_10:25, Act_10:26) and by an angel (Rev_22:8, Rev_22:9).


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 4, 2005)

*Internations Standard Bible Encyclopedia*



> Worship
> wuÌ‚rÂ´ship (Anglo-Saxon: weorthscipe, wyrthscype, "œhonor," from weorth, wurth, "œworthy," "œhonorable," and scipe, "œship"):
> 
> Honor, reverence, homage, in thought, feeling, or act, paid to men, angels, or other "œspiritual" beings, and figuratively to other entities, ideas, powers or qualities, but specifically and supremely to Deity.


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 20, 2005)

The Necessity of Reforming the Church, John Calvin:



> Let us now see what is meant by the due worship of God. Its chief foundation is to acknowledge Him to be, as He is, the only source of all virtue, justice, holiness, wisdom, truth, power, goodness, mercy, life, and salvation; in accordance with this, to ascribe and render to Him the glory of all that is good, to seek all things in Him alone, and in every want have recourse to Him alone.


----------



## Saiph (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> 
> 
> > WORSHIP, n. [See Worth.]
> ...





By that list the Seder/Passover was worship.


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 20, 2005)

To ascribe to God his supreme worth for only He is supremely worthy.


----------

